# What do you need to shoot the Olympics?



## Kolander (Jul 27, 2012)

The dream assignment for thousands of pros! Let's have a look at *the gear of Streeter Lecka*  And, talking about thousands... she plans to take 2.000-4.000 pictures each day.


----------



## Tony S (Jul 27, 2012)

> *What do you need to shoot the Olympics?*




Access and a point and shoot. Everything else is just fluff..


----------

